# Products to keep hair stick-straight?



## BeckMac (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello ladies!
I'm looking for recs for hair products to keep my hair really straight during the day. 
My hair is naturally slightly wavy, I always blowdry it and then flatiron it with my Chi and can get it perfectly straight at home, but then when I go outside it always starts to curl in at the ends. It's so frustrating! It's especially bad now during the summer because of the humidity. 
I've tried many different products, and I've found good products to control frizz and poofiness, so that's not really an issue. It's just keeping it VERY straight is what i'm having trouble with....
If anyone has product recommendations for this then I'd love to hear them.
Thanks!


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 12, 2006)

What are you using now?  And how are you using them?  On wet/dry hair?

I have thick naturally wavy/frizzy hair and I use Redken Anti-Snap, Aveda Brilliant Damage Control & Brilliant Emollient Gloss on my hair while it's wet (in that order).  Then after I flat iron I smooth a bit of Aveda Anti-Humectant pomade on.


----------



## BeckMac (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been trying all different products, trying to find what products work best for me. 
I always put something in my hair at all stages, though....Like I'll put a product in it while it's damp before I blowdry it, then I'll put some sort of serum on it before I flatiron, then I use some sort of finishing product. I've been using products mostly geared for straight hair styles and for smoothing/anti-frizz/anti-humidity.
After reading all the raves, I went to Ricky's yesterday and bought Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny Serum, as well as Redken's All Soft Shampoo, a Redken Conditioner, and Redken's Straightening Balm. 
I've actually used the Aveda Brilliant Emollient Gloss and the Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade, both are pretty nice. 
My hair stays pretty smooth and non-frizzy during the day, so that's not really a problem....I just can't get the ends of my hair to stay straight--they always just curl in towards my face at the ends. 
I've heard people mention Redken Spray Starch..I'm wondering if I product like that would help at keeping my hair straight?


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 13, 2006)

I know a lot of people love Super Skinny, I hope it works for you.  I've never tried it even though I have a sample size around here somewhere.  Graham Webb makes a gel in the Stick Straight line.  I really liked that too.  I don't have salons around me that carry it so I never restocked.


----------



## colleen389 (Aug 17, 2006)

Fudge erekt is awesome for straightening hair and smells fun too!


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 17, 2006)

REDKIN ROUGH PASTE!!!!  this stuff seriously works wonders.  i have a really razored haircut and this keeps my  (naturally curly straightened everyday) hair totally stick straight, and it holds spikes really well too.  BUt its definatly not cement, it keeps my hair soft and workable.  all around best product!


----------



## Glow (Sep 9, 2006)

Redkens Align 12 Ultra-Straight Balm.
Just using that alone makes my hair stick straight.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Sep 9, 2006)

kerastase oleo relax serum. its brilliant stuff. i put in in towel dried hair, then blow dry, then straighten with irons. it makes hair soft and poker straight!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant praise this stuff enough!


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

here's a trick, after hair is straightened, add hairspray to the ends &then flatiron, comb out then lightly hairspray to hold the style. i had betsey johnson-esque bangs and this did the trick.


----------



## user79 (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angeldust* 
_here's a trick, after hair is straightened, add hairspray to the ends &then flatiron, comb out then lightly hairspray to hold the style. i had betsey johnson-esque bangs and this did the trick._

 
This really works, I did a similar trick. I flatiron after using hair serum, then I spray on hairspray and quickly comb it through my hair with a fine toothed comb so it spreads evenly, then I go over it once more with the iron and it keeps it straight.

However, if it's REALLLY humid and your hair is naturally wavy and you get a sweaty face, I don't think anything will work 100% effectively.


----------



## BeckMac (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I wrote down all those product names and i'll definitely try the hairspray trick! Can't wait to try everything. 
You girls rock!


----------



## Alexa (Sep 11, 2006)

i love using Redken Spray Starch when i flat iron my hair. i just spray it on a section of hair before i straighten it and then brush through. it works wonders.


----------



## BeckMac (Sep 11, 2006)

Ooh, yes i've heard people mention Redken Spray Starch! I definitely need to try it.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 13, 2006)

If you ever have the chance to visit Japan, you can get 'straight perm' at hair salons, if you really want your hair straight. I think thick-hard hair wax would work too.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 13, 2006)

The Key to poker straight hair: Get the cuticle of the hair as flat as you can at every stage. 

Start in the shower. Ditch the store-bought shampoos, as mentioned they are full of silicones/waxes, when there's a build up this on the hair shaft the heat from straighteners can't penetrate the hair cuticle as much as it should, thus unable to give the best result. 

Choose shampoos & conditioners created for straightening like Tigi Control Freak products. They leave the hair in a condition where it's more pliable and any styling you do will take easier. Days when you don't plan to straighten your hair use a deep-conditioning treatment (say, at least once a week), or else your hair will become brittle & resemble straw -- definately not giving you a glossy straight finish! 

Thirdly, after blotting the majority of water out of your hair (don't brutally rub the hair because it ruffles the cuticles up), use a small amount of straightening balm (not too much, don't want the hair to look dank!) 


Then blow dry hair in sections. And i mean PROPERLY blow dry, not blast the hair about in all directions... Watch how your hairdresser works next time you're in there. 

Starting at the back (you might need some assistance the first few times), take a large round bristle brush (pref natural hair as it glides flat against the cuticle), and 'pull' quite firmly on the hair, gliding the hairdryer down the hairshaft with a concentrater nozzle (flatter the better). Use that technique all over in sections, make sure it is fully dry. 


If you've done a good job with the blow-dry, half your work is already done. 


Now heat up your straighteners, ensuring they're as hot as your hair can withstand (less heat for chemically processed hair remember!) section the hair again. 

Starting at the back, grab some hairspray, spray down the section of hair, working quickly, comb through to distribute evenly, then run the straighteners down it. 

Depending on the type of hairspray you used you'll be left with a sort of crisp hardened effect. You can either comb it through, brush it out, or leave as it is, depending on the look you want to achieve, but providing you've run the straighteners down the hair in an even, straight, consistant way, you should now be left with a poker straight section of hair which falls into sectional pieces, and shouldn't get effected by humid conditions. This is the Hairdressing technique called 'Blades' of pin-straight hair. 

Good luck!


----------

